# Carlos ate chocolate



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

He had 1/3 of a large triple chocolate brownie, a kitchen sink cookie and a peanut butter and chocolate brownie. In about 10 minutes...

Is he going to be fine? Gave him a little peroxide but I didn't have a dropper and didn't want to give to much. He didn't throw up but he had dirrea afterwards. Plastic wrapping abs and all.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

bridget246 said:


> He had 1/3 of a large triple chocolate brownie, a kitchen sink cookie and a peanut butter and chocolate brownie. In about 10 minutes...
> 
> Is he going to be fine? Gave him a little peroxide but I didn't have a dropper and didn't want to give to much. He didn't throw up but he had dirrea afterwards. Plastic wrapping abs and all.


If you have a "counter surfer" it is your responsibility to keep this kind of crap out of his reach, I just don't get how dogs get at stuff they shouldn't be allowed. Houses and Apts should be "dog proofed" just the way people "baby proof" their places when they start to crawl. 

Carlos should be fine though, it takes an enormous amount of chocolate to really make them sick but just watch him.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> If you have a "counter surfer" it is your responsibility to keep this kind of crap out of his reach, I just don't get how dogs get at stuff they shouldn't be allowed. Houses and Apts should be "dog proofed" just the way people "baby proof" their places when they start to crawl.
> 
> Carlos should be fine though, it takes an enormous amount of chocolate to really make them sick but just watch him.


I gave him too much freedom. Undid his seatbelt harness by wiggling out and he has never done this before. I was in the store buying them some treats for being so good.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Not mad at him. Just making sure he will be fine. 

This garbage harness is not going back on him. Molly liked it. Bridget didn't mind. Carlos breaks out. On the way home he broke back out again. This time I know he was in tight. I know I set it up right.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think the size of the dog and the amount of chocolate
they consumed has a direct correlation to toxicity.
call the poison center and tell them what kind of dog you
have and the amount of chocolate he ate.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We had a dog once that ate an entire box of chocolates. He was fine. It sounds like most of what Carlos ate was milk chocolate and that's not so bad.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> We had a dog once that ate an entire box of chocolates. He was fine. It sounds like most of what Carlos ate was milk chocolate and that's not so bad.


Some of it was milk. Most of it though was real chocolate. I don't get the cheap stuff. I'm mad, but not at him. It is just the situation. Why make a harness that a dog can slip out of so easily? 

I don't know the amount of chocolate or the type. One of the cookies was called a kitchen sink because it had everything in it expect for the kitchen sink. It is a good cookie. Hope he enjoyed it. 

I doubt there is a way to keep this stuff from ever happening without putting the dogs in a bubble and completely restricting their freedom. I will just have to keep an emergency kit in the car with me in the event that anything like this happens. You never know. We could be playing in the park and see a sandwich something dropped. I know in my mom's backyard someone throw a apple cord back there. Bridget left it when I asked her to but some dogs gobble things up. 

Should I give him the right amount of peroxide now? I think he will need another 20 ml's since he already had 5-10? He ate it hour and 30 minutes ago.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would just watch him and see if he is acting sick...If he seems fine, drinking and acting normal then I would just hold off on giving a heavy meal tonight.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Patch has gotten into chocolate before. I gave her perxoide and she threw up two big piles. This was like four years ago, she is fine, but not every dog is the same.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

He gave me another stool. This one was a little more solid. I think he'll be fine tonight. He is acting like himself.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I would agree with whiteleo. Just keep a watch. My sister made brownies, she came home and her white poodle had a brown mouth. Every single brownie was gone. No ill effects.

When my sister was at my house, I made butterscotch chip cookies. Both Nance and I had a brain fart and went to the store, leaving the cookies on the counter with 5 dogs. Her dogs showed no ill effects, while Seamus was like a beer keg on legs. He got me up 5 or 6 times in the night to go out, every time he came in he was skinnier. No lasting effects.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He should be fine. Digestive upset is definitely a side effect, like you're seeing. If he starts to vomit uncontrollably then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

